
Ask HN: I have a solid idea for an app/site but unsure what to do with it - gaspoweredcat
Actually its not so much that i dont know, there are a few things stopping me from taking it further. the idea came out of a problem i faced myself and ive found a lot of others facing a very similar issue, ive searched around and no one seems to offer anything like it either, i dont really see why it wouldnt work.<p>So why am i not doing it? there are several reasons:<p>1. Its in an industry im not experienced in, the concept is solid but i believe id need a reasonable amount of help to navigate the legal&#x2F;paperwork parts<p>2. I am not a person who is comfortable working for myself, despite many times being told i should its not something i want, nor am i good at telling others what to do, simply put im not a leader by any means. id much rather just have a normal salaried job, i dont want the hassle or stress of running&#x2F;owning a business<p>3. I have a worse than bad credit rating and zero cash so no funds to invest or get any assistance and very little chance of getting any<p>what bugs me is that i still kind of need a service like the one i have in my head but at the same time i dont want people calling me a fool for giving away another solid idea for nothing, it wouldnt be the first time ive done it.<p>so what do i do? once again just hand out the idea on a forum or some such place so someone else makes it and its there when i need it in future or just shut up and let it go quietly into the night?
======
r_singh
Execution > Idea.

Remember that there's a 1 in 1000 chance that someone actually takes your idea
and executes it.

Also remember that the idea has almost no value without any work put into it.

Apply to YC / SUS similar incubators or get a cofounder.

~~~
gaspoweredcat
i totally understand that, the app itself wouldnt be anything complicated, the
work would need to be put in to market the idea and get a solid userbase
before its worth anything, but i havent even really considered worth etc just
seen a demand that seems very poorly catered to by current services in the
industry

------
Rjevski
I'm based in the UK. Happy to have a talk about this. Email in my profile.

------
paulbishop
Co-Founder for sure

------
paulbishop
Happy to chat

~~~
gaspoweredcat
id definitely be interested, as i say its just an idea/hole in the market that
ive noticed, i dont believe actually building the app itself would be
difficult its just things like marketing, funding, legal issues etc. im not
sure how it would work on a global scale but here in the UK i believe a
significant number of people would be interested in using it.

feel free to email me gaspoweredcat@gmail.com (thats just my unimportant mail
account, ill likely respond from my main account i just dont like putting it
up on the net openly)

